# New DH rims?? weight and $ not an issue



## ACT BAD GET RICH (Sep 11, 2014)

right now i have stan's ztr flow ex on my 2014 GT fury expert. now is don't care about weight or money, the only thing is they have to be STRONG and the color white (I'm a sucker for white rims haha) but on my first ride the square edged hits are knocking my wheels out of true a bit. so whats a strong wheel that i can race with and is reliable?

EDIT: by weight not being a problem, i mean if they're heavy, i don't care, if they're light, i don't care either.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm going to get some Light-Bicycle 38mm DH rims by the start of next season after putting a big flat spot in the stock Sun rims. Stiff, tubeless, what more could you want?


----------



## ACT BAD GET RICH (Sep 11, 2014)

pinkrobe said:


> I'm going to get some Light-Bicycle 38mm DH rims by the start of next season after putting a big flat spot in the stock Sun rims. Stiff, tubeless, what more could you want?


 those look pretty nice, i might just get them over the winter if i can


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

run higher air pressure and stop hitting square edge hits


----------



## ACT BAD GET RICH (Sep 11, 2014)

square edge hits are just a part of riding, sometimes i miss my lines and can't avoid them. but ill try my best.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Not white but stronge as heck....Canfield DH rims are so tough....Im 240 and ride like a hack and never even outta true for 2 seasons. Hubs are great and so is the service.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

823s are really strong. Plus option of running tubeless
Edit: didn't realize you wanted white.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

if $ is not an issue, you would get enve m90's and paint them white.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

Mavic?? DeeMax Ultimates, 1,200 dollars, 26" and light and strooooong. i wouldn't get Enve 90's... i just can't see putting plastic rims on my bike and calling it DH worthy. i want to get mavic's on my AM bike. but if money isn't an issue then stock color shouldn't be an issue because you can just paint them.

Canfield Bro's idk about their wheelsets but i've only heard good things about their products, from cranks, to pedals to frames, they are DH people at heart who just do it right.

i understand DeeMax Ultimates are also carbon, but Mavic has been truly tested over the years, i've only heard good about them.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

i don't know too many DH wheel companies so i'm excited for what people say.


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

I had a set of Halo SAS wheels in white circa 2009. Totally bombproof, but I think they weighed quite a bit. They're not too expensive either. I think those wheels were the bike equivalent of a brick house.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

That white color is going to be difficult. I wouldn't recommend Sun Ringle Chargers if you're looking for durability. They're pretty light, but I've read a lot of reports of people denting sidewalls. There are some pics of Superstar DH 595 rims that are white. I've also heard that the Halo SAS wheels are strong, but super heavy.

If I were you, I'd get a normal black wheelset. There are SO many more options, and many of them are superior to your white options. And then, if I absolutely had to have white, I'd give them a few coats of epoxy-based spray paint (usually labeled as appliance paint). Or better yet, I'd find a powder coat company and have them throw the rims in with their next batch of white parts. It'll probably cost somewhere around $120 per rim. 

Last option is to get some Enve m90 wheels, and just ride really really fast. The big white decals will swirl into a whitish blur.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

HomeDepot sells white spray paint... just saying....


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

shwinn8 said:


> HomeDepot sells white spray paint... just saying....


This!

And a few others...

Canfield DH wheels are solid! very nice wheelset, especially for the super low price. I have a pair on my Jedi after breaking my ENVE rim...

Maxic ex821 is a SOLID wheel. maintenance is a little more than other wheels due to the nipple holding eyelet that has a habit of coming loose, but very strong and durable.

Light Bicycle Carbon- Cheap, but NOT durable. I have broken 3 so far, and they keep warranting them. Not bad on the wallet, but not great when it takes 2weeks to get a new one and then rebuilding wheels, etc..

ENVE - NOT WORTH IT!! I broke my ENVE DH rim, and they replaced it no questions asked. How many times am I willing to go through that, and how many times will they replace it like that...? For the price they ask, that should never happen, ever..

On carbon wheels... I really like riding with carbon wheels, I notice a difference in wheel deflection and overall stiffness related to staying on track better and holding a line easier. Their major issue is durability. An alloy rim can take a hard hit, use some pliars to bend the bead back out, and keep going. This can be done many, many times before the rim is "un-usable". This happens ONCE on a carbon rim and it's done. Alloy rims can take a beating and keep going, where carbon, one hit and it's reached the end of it's service life.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ACT BAD GET RICH said:


> square edge hits are just a part of riding, sometimes i miss my lines and can't avoid them. but ill try my best.


bunny hop them


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

TheRage43 said:


> This!
> 
> ENVE - NOT WORTH IT!! I broke my ENVE DH rim, and they replaced it no questions asked. How many times am I willing to go through that, and how many times will they replace it like that...? For the price they ask, that should never happen, ever..
> 
> e.


the enve rims have great replacement...but...you still pay for rebuild....at least my friend had 2 sets he broke 3 rims h....it's almost you have to have backup set of enve rims to deal with the warranty time (that's what my friend said so he could keep on riding)


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

ThomasF said:


> i just can't see putting plastic rims on my bike and calling it DH worthy.


that just goes to show how little you know about it, so i really don't know why anyone would take your recommendation.

i've had deemax. i've had deetraks. i've had sun ringle mtx 29, 31, 33, i've had dt swiss, i've had mavic 729s, 823s, ive had all sorts of others.

i've also had a set of the old, weaker enve DH wheels. there has never been a stronger more durable set of wheels than the enves. after 9 months of solid hard riding, i didn't even have to true them.

but yeah, don't put them on your bike, they are plastic.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

idk, i just couldn't imagine carbon fiber being a suitable material for off road wheels. there will be inevitable scrapes and bumps, and unlike alloys carbon fiber doesn't dent or bent but tears and cracks. making it impossible to fix rather than replace. although they'r e strong and have great rigidity this causes them to be brittle, and science would tel you that every hit they take, even if it doesn't cause a large crack or fracture, creates micro fractures that weaken the wheel over time and will cause it to break. not a wheel for a bike park.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

just my thoughts man, i would rather get alloy wheels.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

once again, you're talking with all hypothetical reasons with no real experience on the set of wheels you are trying to discredit. i'm telling you i have been on all the wheelsets, and the enves are stronger than everything ever ridden before. 

not for a bike park? why do you keep spouting off non sense? the Santa Cruz world cup DH team ran the same set of enves the entire year. i rode my enves through an entire season at northstar... they were just as mint as the first day i bought them. 

i respect your thoughts, but when they have no real basis to judge you should keep them to yourself, my two cents.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

i'm just going off engineering. rigid = non malleable, so instead of bending even on super small scales to bumps, they for cracks, even if not visible, over time, yes, you may have these for 4,5 or 10 years, but scientifically, no matter how great the fiber was set and the design that was used, vibration is carbon fibers weakness.

BUT the reason carbon bikes and rims ride so well is because they absorb those bumps and that vibration, unfortunately it causes those small cracks. i'm talking in general, and although you may be blessed with a great set of rims, it seems there are a few others who were not (read above comments)


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Easy there, ustemuf. He is just stating his opinion. Nothing wrong with that. He didn't say that carbon was categorically worse than alloy, and his reasoning is actually sound. Carbon is super rad and definitely has its place, but carbon wheels have every bit as many drawbacks as the do benefits. The Santa Cruz team all riding Enves means nothing in comparison to consumers. Each racer has a massive stack of wheels that are sent to them, free of charge. Each race, they can switch out their set, so longevity is no big deal to them. My four friends at work that have Enves have all had to replace them due to breakage. Two have gone back to high-end alloy wheels because it's so much cheaper, and they seem to hold up about as well as Enves. I'm a complete carbon whore in most areas, but on my current bike, I went with alloys even though I can get a few companies' carbon rims at wholesale.


----------



## metalMTB (Sep 15, 2005)

i'm getting the new 650b canfield wheels


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

ThomasF said:


> idk, i just couldn't imagine carbon fiber being a suitable material for off road wheels. there will be inevitable scrapes and bumps, and unlike alloys carbon fiber doesn't dent or bent but tears and cracks. making it impossible to fix rather than replace. although they'r e strong and have great rigidity this causes them to be brittle, and science would tel you that every hit they take, even if it doesn't cause a large crack or fracture, creates micro fractures that weaken the wheel over time and will cause it to break. not a wheel for a bike park.


So first you can't imagine. Then you state carbon is impossible to fix. Lastly you bring attempt to bring science into the discussion

FYI Mavic DH rims weren't great at bending either. DT DH rims were much more malleable



ThomasF said:


> i'm just going off engineering. rigid = non malleable, so instead of bending even on super small scales to bumps, they for cracks, even if not visible, over time, yes, you may have these for 4,5 or 10 years, but scientifically, no matter how great the fiber was set and the design that was used, vibration is carbon fibers weakness.
> 
> BUT the reason carbon bikes and rims ride so well is because they absorb those bumps and that vibration, unfortunately it causes those small cracks. i'm talking in general, and although you may be blessed with a great set of rims, it seems there are a few others who were not (read above comments)


I sit here with great anticipation awaiting the arrival of pneumatic mtn bike tires and suspension to absorb and dampen the vibration that is being directed at my carbon fibre frame, bars, seatpost, cranks, rims, brake levers, gear shifters and cock ring


----------



## Givmedew (Sep 4, 2014)

ThomasF said:


> idk, i just couldn't imagine carbon fiber being a suitable material for off road wheels. there will be inevitable scrapes and bumps, and unlike alloys carbon fiber doesn't dent or bent but tears and cracks. making it impossible to fix rather than replace. although they'r e strong and have great rigidity this causes them to be brittle, and science would tel you that every hit they take, even if it doesn't cause a large crack or fracture, creates micro fractures that weaken the wheel over time and will cause it to break. not a wheel for a bike park.


Not trying to be a jerk but seriously... You have a source to back up that science claim?

Pretty sure it's inaccurate.

When carbon fiber fails it's usually a complete catastrophic failure. Not some invisible micro stress crack... UNLESS it is epoxied together and even doubtful.

Carbon fiber is very strong and stiff but it can and does bend. When it bends it does not create little cracks. If it bends to far it will usually completely fail.

Still as others have mentioned... You buy carbon for DH and you might be replacing the rims often

Also you paint those wheels and you might loose the warranty.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Lotsa misinfo being spread around. 

1) Carbon does flex. It will take a hit and bounce back much better than aluminum alloy, if it's designed to. If youve ever had a carbon fiber fishing rod, you'd know. 

2) Well made carbon wheels do fail catastrophically. However, if this happens at a point well above an aluminum wheel, how is that a negative?

3) If you find a crack or chip on a rims, carbon is repairable, but if ENVE will give a free rim replacement, there is no point really.

4) Carbon is not plastic. It's, uh, ummm, Carbon!


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

bing! said:


> 2) Well made carbon wheels do fail catastrophically. However, if this happens at a point well above an aluminum wheel, how is that a negative?


Now this is speculative by me, but I'd bet that carbon rims are probably designed around the same test data as aluminum rims. The designers expect the wheel to see 'X' force in a certain vector, so they design it to withstand X forces, plus some factor of safety. If that is the case, no company is going to design a carbon rim to withstand many times more force than alloy rims. That would be throwing a lot of money down the toilet by overbuilding the rim to withstand forces it will never see. Carbon wheels are very likely designed to withstand the same forces as alloy, so they will probably fail at the same force as an alloy wheel, or very close to that. So there is likely no real benefit to carbon in that respect.



bing! said:


> 3) If you find a crack or chip on a rims, carbon is repairable, but if ENVE will give a free rim replacement, there is no point really.


I don't know anyone who would repair a carbon rim. One of my bosses is an Abaris certified carbon worker. He worked for a cycling composite company, designing and building carbon wheels. After reading this post, I asked him about the feasibility of repairing a damaged rim. He said that while it is possible, it is almost a guarantee that nobody who knows their stuff would attempt a repair. Pretty sketchy stuff, and even using x-ray and ultrasonics, you cannot guarantee the integrity of the wheel, nor that a fix would make it safe to use. It also would likely cause an imbalance in the wheel. That's more important to roadies, but it applies to mtbs as well.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

bing! said:


> 4) Carbon is not plastic. It's, uh, ummm, Carbon!


Yes and no. with all the chemicals and materials and epoxy added to carbon fiber it isn't truly a plastic, but it is a polymer, and although plastics have more than just carbon in them they are based largely on carbon. you can melt carbon, put your wheels up behind your exhaust and drive around a bit and you'll see what i mean. although very rigid and woven it is in some respects a plastic because its a polymer and sometimes classified as: Carbon fiber-reinforced polymer, carbon fiber-reinforced plastic or carbon fiber-reinforced thermoplastic (CFRP, CRP, CFRTP or often simply carbon fiber, or even carbon), is an extremely strong and light fiber-reinforced polymer which contains carbon fibers.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

1 is true, it can flex, but when you want it to be strong and able to take large impacts an not bend (like on a frame or wheel or handle bars or whatever) you add rigidity which then takes away from the flexibility. A carbon rod would be made through a pattern and with a certain type of fibers that would allow it to be as flexible as it is, but this same pattern of carbon would not be present in ENVE wheelsets because who would want to go ride whistler with mushy wheels?


----------



## Givmedew (Sep 4, 2014)

bing! said:


> Lotsa misinfo being spread around.
> 
> 1) Carbon does flex. It will take a hit and bounce back much better than aluminum alloy, if it's designed to. If youve ever had a carbon fiber fishing rod, you'd know.
> 
> ...





charging_rhinos said:


> Now this is speculative by me, but I'd bet that carbon rims are probably designed around the same test data as aluminum rims. The designers expect the wheel to see 'X' force in a certain vector, so they design it to withstand X forces, plus some factor of safety. If that is the case, no company is going to design a carbon rim to withstand many times more force than alloy rims. That would be throwing a lot of money down the toilet by overbuilding the rim to withstand forces it will never see. Carbon wheels are very likely designed to withstand the same forces as alloy, so they will probably fail at the same force as an alloy wheel, or very close to that. So there is likely no real benefit to carbon in that respect.
> 
> I don't know anyone who would repair a carbon rim. One of my bosses is an Abaris certified carbon worker. He worked for a cycling composite company, designing and building carbon wheels. After reading this post, I asked him about the feasibility of repairing a damaged rim. He said that while it is possible, it is almost a guarantee that nobody who knows their stuff would attempt a repair. Pretty sketchy stuff, and even using x-ray and ultrasonics, you cannot guarantee the integrity of the wheel, nor that a fix would make it safe to use. It also would likely cause an imbalance in the wheel. That's more important to roadies, but it applies to mtbs as well.





ThomasF said:


> Yes and no. with all the chemicals and materials and epoxy added to carbon fiber it isn't truly a plastic, but it is a polymer, and although plastics have more than just carbon in them they are based largely on carbon. you can melt carbon, put your wheels up behind your exhaust and drive around a bit and you'll see what i mean. although very rigid and woven it is in some respects a plastic because its a polymer and sometimes classified as: Carbon fiber-reinforced polymer, carbon fiber-reinforced plastic or carbon fiber-reinforced thermoplastic (CFRP, CRP, CFRTP or often simply carbon fiber, or even carbon), is an extremely strong and light fiber-reinforced polymer which contains carbon fibers.
> 
> View attachment 934547


Holy!!!

Everyone is just spewing misinfo. None of us are experts on the subject.

Chainring is wrong the test data thing and everything in the paragraph is nonsense.

No one is going to repair a carbon wheel it just makes no sense to do it. But you don't know what your talking about with the balance of the wheel. It wouldn't matter on a road bike or a mountain bike. Reflectors, valve stems, and monkey lights all prove that . Not the reason why a repair would be unlikely.

ThomasF...

You are arguing what words mean like saying peope who call a suppressor a silencer is an idiot.

When people say carbon wheels they don't mean that it's made of the element carbon. They are talking specifically to carbon fiber. When we say plastic we mean plastic like plastic materials. Nobody calls carpet a piece of plastic.

The issue is that people get to heated about this crap.

Please stick with data that is relative.

Yes a carbon wheel can be damaged under severe use and DH is the most severe use for wheels. If it fails it is often catastrophic and DH is the last place you want catastrophe. Carbon spoke panels catastrophically failing in downhill road sections have lead to severe injury.

So it's certainly something to think about.

I'd say aluminum is the "safe" bet.

Personally I'll be shooting for carbon but I ride trails not DH!

Good luck to the OP as I feel sorry for him since his thread has been decimated


----------



## ACT BAD GET RICH (Sep 11, 2014)

Givmedew said:


> Holy!!!
> 
> Everyone is just spewing misinfo. None of us are experts on the subject.
> 
> ...


lol thats why i stopped reading the responses.. ALL I WANTED WERE SOME SUGGESTIONS FOR RIMS THAT WONT BE SHITTY LOL thanks to every one who responded.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Durable aluminum rims, my vote is Spank Spikes. Not light, but they come in white!


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

ThomasF said:


> 1 is true, it can flex, but when you want it to be strong and able to take large impacts an not bend (like on a frame or wheel or handle bars or whatever) you add rigidity which then takes away from the flexibility. A carbon rod would be made through a pattern and with a certain type of fibers that would allow it to be as flexible as it is, but this same pattern of carbon would not be present in ENVE wheelsets because who would want to go ride whistler with mushy wheels?


Zdeno Chara's carbon hockey stick is so stiff that the average person wouldn't be able to bend it. You could lean your full weight into it and at best it might flex a couple millimeters. But when Chara uses it the darn thing will bend quite nicely since he's a lot bigger, stronger, and heavier than you are. In other words, you can have a very stiff carbon fiber part that will still flex nicely if you put a massive enough load into it. Meaning it's possible to build carbon parts which are extremely stiff under normal use, but can still flex when you land a 50' drop at Rampage and not break.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

lol @ "chainring" .. i think he meant you charging_rhinos


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Givmedew said:


> Holy!!!
> 
> Everyone is just spewing misinfo. None of us are experts on the subject.


Speak for yourself bro! I've been a supplier of epoxy, carbon fiber, amine curing agents and a user as well as worked for the largest maker of composite components for the ski and snowboard industry for many years. Hellsyeah I consider myself a composites expert! FWIW most bike carbon components (including wheels) use a pretty basic bis-A epoxy which MOST DEFINITELY IS a thermoset PLASTIC and sure as hell is not going to weaken with moderate heat! One of the first composite bikes tho was actually thermoplastic - GT's STS which was a hella cool concept back in the day! Now that would soften with heat but was a helluva lot more impact resistant. The problem with that was the thickness required negated all the weight savings of carbon fiber to begin with. Carbon fiber is a misnomer beause it's simply the carbon fabric weave used to give the plastic it's cured strength/integrity but I've already gone overboard with way TMI, I know, I know...

Have FUN!

G MAN

PS - Best analogy for bending stiff carbon fiber composite... take a look at a good composite windsurfing mast, LOL! We bend the hell outta them in use yet you're not gonna bend it with your bare hands.

PSS - Anyone wanna buy a set of 823's laced to Hadley's? Love those wheels but gotta make some room.


----------



## Givmedew (Sep 4, 2014)

Gman086 said:


> Speak for yourself bro! I've been a supplier of epoxy, carbon fiber, amine curing agents and a user as well as worked for the largest maker of composite components for the ski and snowboard industry for many years. Hellsyeah I consider myself a composites expert! FWIW most bike carbon components (including wheels) use a pretty basic bis-A epoxy which MOST DEFINITELY IS a thermoset PLASTIC and sure as hell is not going to weaken with moderate heat! One of the first composite bikes tho was actually thermoplastic - GT's STS which was a hella cool concept back in the day! Now that would soften with heat but was a helluva lot more impact resistant. The problem with that was the thickness required negated all the weight savings of carbon fiber to begin with. Carbon fiber is a misnomer beause it's simply the carbon fabric weave used to give the plastic it's cured strength/integrity but I've already gone overboard with way TMI, I know, I know...
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> ...


Why are you quoting me? Almost everything I quoted was complete ******** and I certainly never said CC melts when hot. I didn't say anything you said was wrong and you certainly are NOT adding any quality info to this thread. Nobody thinks carbon is going to melt.

But of course you yourself are doing the ******** I already warned about.

When people say carbon they are specifically talking about a somewhat specific group of materials

Very unlike my ****ing carpet which is PLASTIC and will melt is very flexible and nothing like carbon.

You can say carbon is plastic but plastic isn't carbon. What people call it isn't technically correct if they work in the industry just like people calling a tissue a Kleenex wouldn't fly at the Kleenex plant.

Doesn't make them wrong... It makes you wrong for trying to speak technical to people outside of your cast.

Personally wish nobody ever mentioned the word carbon.

-------

Someone should just lock this thread and the OP should start over.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I had a friend catch ebola from carbon rims!


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Givmedew said:


> Why are you quoting me?


LOL, oh the horror! Most of my post wasn't directed at your remarks but rather at some of the other misinformation that was being presented. 
I QUOTED you because you ASSumed there aren't any composite experts here! You know what they say about making ASSumptions!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Like you guys I've seen some cracked Enve wheels and it really does shock me. But I get it, quality control issues happen. People make stupid mistakes and it happens too.

They are by far the strongest wheels I have ever owned, by FAR. I even had the old ones, the M90's are even stronger. If you've seen my videos and pictures you know I don't hold back when I ride. Every time that I ****ed up and thought for sure my wheel was going to be messed up... I would check it and still spinning 100% true and NO hops! 

The next closest wheel in terms of durability were probably my silver Deemax wheels. Those lasted the longest out of every other wheelset I have had. Unfortunately one day I cased a huge drop and bent my Boxxer stanchions as well as putting a huge hop in my front Deemax. They were strong though... the step down I nose cased was a real 20 feet out and 15 or more feet down. The hop in the wheel was about 2.5"... unrepairable... but I was able to ride off the mountain (somehow I didn't die or get injured, that is a whole other story) without having any more problems. 

Anyways...I have a new set of Enve M90's coming on Hadleys...and I know for certain this will be the most bombproof set of wheels I will have ever owned. In fact, I predict (barring major accident) that these wheels will last me 2-3 years EASY...without any hops and very minor tension adjustment required during this time.

I can GUARANTEE you even with the BEST aluminum rim I can get my hands on, I will have hops and have to constantly be truing it at least every 3-4 months from regular, hard riding. Then around that time it will never be perfect again cause of the hops and cause getting it 100% true again is just not possible most of the time. 

Unless you have owned the rims I don't see how you can hate on them other than the fact that you just can't afford them. That is not a good reason, because in a case like mine I will have ended up spending the same amount or more on aluminum wheels, wasted a whole lot more time and energy dealing with something I don't have to, and wouldn't get the excellent (and noticeable) ride quality benefits from the carbon rims. Also, don't pay MSRP people :crazy:

Just my two cents, no hate! I'm just happy everyone rides bikes.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Tim F. said:


> I had a friend catch ebola from carbon rims!


Yea, but Bob ain't picky 'bout such things.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Carbon rims are badass, bottom line. Stronger, stiffer and lighter. I've got 2 sets of LB 33's and now 1'set of LB 38's. All are built on Hopes, DT Supercomps and alloy nipples. I did crack the rear on the first set, but I still rode 6 miles back to my truck and it was still holding air and still true. And it was abused in the park numerous times without issue. It cracked, (not a catastrophic failure) when I landed with one side if the rim/tire on a large rock, just kind of a fluke. And that was the old hooked bead version. The hookless ones are even stronger now. Oh yea, they warrantied the rim and I got a new hookless replacement. No problems since then with any of them. And they haven't been to Africa so they won't spread ebola...


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Strong rims and Really cost effective for canfields wheel set.


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

Shredman69, I am guessing that the photo is of a Light-bicycle 38mm rim. If So, can you verify if the ERD quoted was correct ? 

Thanks
Rich


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

heatstroke said:


> Shredman69, I am guessing that the photo is of a Light-bicycle 38mm rim. If So, can you verify if the ERD quoted was correct ?
> 
> Thanks
> Rich


I don't remember what ERD they quoted, but the spoke length for the 38's with Hope Hubs was 248mm.


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

Ok, that is a 26" rim then. Thanks


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Yep, it is a 26".


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Just buy the strongest set you can find and plasti-dip those b*tches white.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Shredman69 said:


> Carbon rims are badass, bottom line. Stronger, stiffer and lighter. I've got 2 sets of LB 33's and now 1'set of LB 38's. All are built on Hopes, DT Supercomps and alloy nipples. I did crack the rear on the first set, but I still rode 6 miles back to my truck and it was still holding air and still true. And it was abused in the park numerous times without issue. It cracked, (not a catastrophic failure) when I landed with one side if the rim/tire on a large rock, just kind of a fluke. And that was the old hooked bead version. The hookless ones are even stronger now. Oh yea, they warrantied the rim and I got a new hookless replacement. No problems since then with any of them. And they haven't been to Africa so they won't spread ebola...


Just swapped some emails w/ Nancy last night...LB is willing to drill these 38mm rims w/ offset! :thumbsup:

Anyone have CAD to pull that cut-away in and do a calc based on the 27.5 ERD and 110mm axle width (compromise for the rear due to drive side dish) to get a rough estimate on how much off the centerline to drill? 

Edit: well, I guess if you use just the ERD, you won't get a good offset...maybe factor in the tire size also?


----------



## pacing08 (Jan 15, 2008)

I thought all I had to do was get my rear wheel trued but my lbs called me and says the rim (stalked Bontrager) is bent. It was extremely wobbly. Now I'm going to get new rims. I wonder if it bent from riding impact or if I was negligent to not check the wheels every now and then to see if it needed to be trued. I'm upset if it was because of my negligence. Truing is cheaper than buying a new rim. I'm on a budget.


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

It should just be based on the hubs. It depends on the offset of the flanges from the hub center. If the center of the 2 flanges are 3mm (for example) offset from the center of the hub. Then the spokes drilling needs to be offset 3mm as well from the center of the rim. ( this assumes that the flanges are of equal height)
Tyres do not enter the equation.

That's my relatively uneducated guess.

The one thing I would check, is that the offset drilling would still be located in the thick carbon buildup in the crest of the rim.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

heatstroke said:


> The one thing I would check, is that the offset drilling would still be located in the thick carbon buildup in the crest of the rim.


Yeah, this was of a concern that occurred to me...why I asked if her crew could slap more carbon onto the rim to get a 440g up to 500g. But I think if I was to request offset drilling, I'd also need to request the nipple bed be thickened w/ that extra carbon.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Lol... Thread of the year.

I know white is right but not for rims. Had a couple sets. Look like u went to the bathroom on them in the wet. All mine stained yellow, no Bueno!

Carbon rims for dh!?! I don't think so Tim.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Pulled trigger on a pair of LB "DH" rated weight 27.5 38mm rims, in matte 12K finish. Nancy okay'd offset drilling, but I'm waiting to hear back on asym offset drilling...2mm off centerline on one side and 4mm on the other. Will up date if Nancy okays that drilling. Also asked her for more carbon to get the rim to above 500g.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

FYI....white are the worst color after a season of riding


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Pau11y said:


> Pulled trigger on a pair of LB "DH" rated weight 27.5 38mm rims, in matte 12K finish. Nancy okay'd offset drilling, but I'm waiting to hear back on asym offset drilling...2mm off centerline on one side and 4mm on the other. Will up date if Nancy okays that drilling. Also asked her for more carbon to get the rim to above 500g.


Very interested to see how this works. I need a very strong rim that will take a beating and also fit 3.25 inch tires. I think these will fit the bill. Keep us posted on the drilling and adding carbon...thnx!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

NH Mtbiker said:


> Very interested to see how this works. I need a very strong rim that will take a beating and also fit 3.25 inch tires. I think these will fit the bill. Keep us posted on the drilling and adding carbon...thnx!


Who makes a 27.5 tire at 3.25? If someone does, you would be better off on a wider carbon rim like maybe a 50mm. I think Nextie makes a 50mm wide carbon rim. 38mm is perfect for a 2.35-2.5


----------

